# New Horse Possibilities



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Since I've made a couple posts already and I'm still looking at horses, I figured I'd make a thread of horses I'm looking at. 

What I'm looking for: Something with a good enough brain to be sane for trails, but athletic enough for 3'+ hunters and eventing. It doesn't matter if its green, so long as it has potential. I don't want anything younger than a 4yo, only because I'd like to jump. It has to be at least 15.2, because I'm short and can fit that - however, I tend to loo better on the 16hh horses. I have a couple posts already, but just for consistency, I'll post a picture or video of the other horses and put a link back to their threads.

Please critique the horses and tell me which one is best.

Twitty is a 7yo 15.2hh Chestnut Roan Sabino Appy/QH. Here's his thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/twitty-7yo-qh-cross-129518/ The only thing with him, is he's more of a pleasure horse. He's also not for trade, so I'd have to wait until I sold Leia before buying him.





Phil is a 5yo 16hh OTTB and green. For trade. The video they sent (which is on FB, so idk if it will work if I link it) only shows him trotting in one direction in draw reins, so I am hesitant. BUT I halfway want to think it's because they're western riders and want his head low. He seems pretty calm and his trot is decent looking, but I'm not sure he's worth my pony.









This next one is a 14yo 16.2hh Hano/TB cross. Super cute and athletic looking, but I'm unsure about his age. Do you think he's too old to continue to do 3'-3'6" ? I mean, I AM looking for something to move up with, and he's probably been around, but is this TOO old? I figured I'd go try him anyway, and if he's amazing, I'd consider, but if he's not stellar, I'll pass. He's for trade, too. 
(I'm linking his jumping pics because they're huge)
https://www.facebook.com/ajax/messa...40779993&ext=1341669516&hash=AQAqYPKxmtEnHhIb
http://i46.tinypic.com/212g2rn.jpg








Not the best confo pic, I know, but it's all I got. Besides looking overweight (and the owner told me he is a bit out of shape at the moment) he's cute. 

The next is a 5yo 15.2 TB mare. Not for trade. Apparently is currently "too quick" for hunters, so I'm hesitant..








(again, linking her confo pic because it's huge) 
http://i49.tinypic.com/2ewegz4.jpg

5yo 16hh TB mare, "quiet and uncomplicated". I REALLY like her, but she's also not for trade, so I'd have to sell FIRST then Buy her.

























There's another horse someone contacted me about trading, but I have yet to recieve pictures, so I'll post them when she sends them.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wait... did something happen with Lena?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Leia ? 

No, I just need to move up to a horse so I can progress.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

So, the owner of the 14yo really likes Leia and I'm going to see him... Any opinions on him? IS 14 too old?


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

If he is sound he should be fine at 14 I have heard of 20+ year old horses jumping in a Canada 3 day event
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I would say it wouldn't be a good trade because you want to competitively jump... Unless you're willing to accept that the 14yo horse could go lame within the next couple years. In which case you wouldn't be able to resell or trade for another horse or equal value to your current horse, correct? If you're willing to go with a green horse I could contend that it may be in your best interest to build a sane trail horse and competitive jumper out of a young horse. Yeah we've heard of that oddity of horse that despite all has somehow outlasted it's peers without major soundness issues but is that something youre willng to bank on happening? Not to mention the additional costs of keeping a senior horse (again not always but it's hard to not want to buy the supplements which promise results in joint fluidity for your best friend/partner in pain).


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

You never know with an 'older' horse.. We have an 18 year old QH at my barn who is still one of te easiest keepers and still easily jumps 3'+ on a regular basis while some couldnt handle that. Just go see him and figure out more of the little details about him and weigh your options from there. It never hurts to look!


----------



## JustEvent (May 22, 2012)

My trainer rides a 16 year old tb and does prelim on him and he's also jumped 4'9 with her. I don't think it hurts to try him and see how he does. Different horses can do different things.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

If you want to move up, I would go a little younger.
I agree


Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> I would say it wouldn't be a good trade because you want to competitively jump... Unless you're willing to accept that the 14yo horse could go lame within the next couple years. In which case you wouldn't be able to resell or trade for another horse or equal value to your current horse, correct? If you're willing to go with a green horse I could contend that it may be in your best interest to build a sane trail horse and competitive jumper out of a young horse. Yeah we've heard of that oddity of horse that despite all has somehow outlasted it's peers without major soundness issues but is that something youre willng to bank on happening? Not to mention the additional costs of keeping a senior horse (again not always but it's hard to not want to buy the supplements which promise results in joint fluidity for your best friend/partner in pain).


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

It also depends on the horse, have a purchase exam if you decide to buy any horse.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

14 is not old at all. Nice and seasoned, but lots of life and work left. Horses live to be 25-30, and some work into their 20's. One of the main factors in a horse in it's teens+ is current bone/tendon/tooth condition. If you are really concerned but really like him, I would get an ultrasound/X-ray to help determine what the current state of his body is in, how susceptible to injury he is, any previous injuries that might flare up and make him lame ect. 

With a horse 12+, it varies by individual horse. some horses can do pretty strenuous work until they're 16 or maybe 18, but some have to stop at 15, for old injury ect. There is a user on this forum who had a grey-faced 30+ appaloosa gelding that was still doing regular exercise.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

TexanFreedom said:


> 14 is not old at all. Nice and seasoned, but lots of life and work left. Horses live to be 25-30, and some work into their 20's. One of the main factors in a horse in it's teens+ is current bone/tendon/tooth condition. If you are really concerned but really like him, I would get an ultrasound/X-ray to help determine what the current state of his body is in, how susceptible to injury he is, any previous injuries that might flare up and make him lame ect.
> 
> With a horse 12+, it varies by individual horse. some horses can do pretty strenuous work until they're 16 or maybe 18, but some have to stop at 15, for old injury ect. There is a user on this forum who had a grey-faced 30+ appaloosa gelding that was still doing regular exercise.


I don't disagree with the fact that horses can be worked well into their senior years infact many do. But she wanted to do hunter/jumper 3'+ competitively and I dont think a senior mount is appropriate for this type of work load. It isn't fair for the horse unless you find that you are willing to accept the fact that the horse may be unable to do what you purchased/traded it to do in the next 4-5 years best case scenario. If your goal is to move up levels with a horse which is why you're trading/selling the horse you have now you ought to have a horse youre going to be able to move up levels with... Maybe it's just my opinion...


----------



## Bluemoonlvr (Feb 20, 2010)

Regular exercise isn't the same as higher level competition. 

Thank you for your input! I was just curious about others' opinions.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

My daughter still has two ancient Arabian rescues. Both geldings. Both about 30 years old now. One has arthritis badly and can do no work. Just kept comfortable on medication. The second is very full of himself, in super condition and can still climb mountains and go all day. Not happy to come home and would gladly go again if allowed. He has barely a tooth in his mouth and is on soft food. 

Interestingly, we know their previous homes. The first - who is absolutely gorgeous, has had a very good home and the best of care, his entire life. Only one owner, who has now passed away. Sadly, at the end of the summer, my daughter will put him to sleep. She doesn't want him to go through yet another winter, of not feeling well.

The second, has been chucked around through many homes and almost starved at the previous one. He's not particularly good looking but still at his advanced age, and even being almost toothless, probably has several good years left in him.

It is difficult to tell with horses. Sometimes those well bred and with the best of care, can break down early, while others who have been through the wringer, seem to go on for ever. 

Years ago, when I was young, we'd think 14-18 was an old horse. These days, a horse of maybe 25, is considered old. A great deal has to do with genetics. Always nice to know the parents and grandparents. How long did they live? What did they die of? Everything one knows of a horse can help and that includes a good comprehensive ppe by a qualified vet.

As with all living things, one cannot always know how soon or from what, a horse might break down or die. With the best of care, it is not always in our hands.

Lizzie


----------



## Bluemoonlvr (Feb 20, 2010)

*BTW*
woops sorry. I'm on my friend's account at her house xD I'm the OP


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I think 14 might be a little bit too old, but it all depends on the horse. Honestly, I liked the horse that was "a little too fast" a lot! That jumping pic was amazing. I know of a horse that is currently 37 yrs old and was retired just two years ago!


----------



## Bluemoonlvr (Feb 20, 2010)

**STILL OP ON FRIEND'S ACCOUNT**
I liked her too.. I think I may lean towards selling my pony first so I can have the freedom of picking what I REALLY want, instead of trading.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I agree, that for moving up in competition, that horse is not a very good choice. he would only last up to maybe 5 years before he would have to be light work only, if not before that. I guess I failed to mention that. I meant to, but I guess I forgot. 

IMO, the mare Almond Joy mentioned (I don't remember, but she really stood out in my mind) is the ideal choice for moving up. She is my personal favorite. Lots of confidence (I presume). 

By the way, 14 is not senior. 12 is definitely not a senior, 15 isn't either, but 18 can be showing some signs

When I said 'regular exercise', I didn't mean that you should go out and buy a [still able to work] geriatric horse. Obviously, he can't be put into hard physical work, like jumping, which is hard on the joints, at any age. I was just giving an example of how old horses can still work [lightly], and horses vary by individual, I think FeatheredFeet gave a better example of this, tough :/


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

I really wouldn't be so worried about a 14 year old. If anything, you'd at least be getting what you see. I bought a 14 year old Appy gelding that was incredible at jumping. And honestly, he was really sound. I had a flex test done on him and he passed with flying colors. I would certainly look at him. Do not rule him out just because he is 14. They can be the best horses. If it looks like he's not going to hold, then just make the decision to not buy him. But I think for moving up, he would be a good bet. He would get you there NOW or at least much sooner than a green horse would. Not to say that green horses are bad (that is route I've taken with my past two horses). I guess it'll just get into a bigger shows sooner than trying to train up a young horse. Plus, if he is trained well, he'll really show you the ropes rather than you having to show him the ropes all the time. Know what I mean?

I also agree that the mare that is too quick would be worth looking at. Sometimes it's a people error more than a horse error


----------



## Ok Paints (Jun 26, 2012)

I like the first one and the last one. The rest don't look like they would hold up to jumping for long. If you watch the first horses gait, he steps right into the spot he stepped out of, that is a well built horse. The 14 year old is fat and uncoonditioned as you said, and maybe it is just from the photo however I would check him closely for splints. The 5 year old 15.2 horse is slightly over at the knees and her legs don't look strong enough to support her body weight especially jumping for years. Good luck and God bless. Peg


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I REALLY like this horse:
Classic Bay Eventing


----------



## Ok Paints (Jun 26, 2012)

I like that one too. He seems very balanced and moves out nicely especailly for a young one. Good luck and God bless, Peg


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I really like that one on Classic Bay eventing.. But hes 4 years old, and I wouldn't jump a 4 year old 2.6.. He does have longer pasterns but other than that he looks really nice, and built insanely uphill o.o Anyways, my other favorite is the last horse you showed. He/she has nice confo and jump.

I would be tempted to cross the 14 year old off the list.. You don't know how he was jumped early on. For all you know he could have been jumped 3/3'6 at 4 years old which will usually take years off of he could be jumping later on.. I also like the horse that is to forward for hunters, has a super jump! It could just be to forward for the person, I think it would be worth it to check him out. The first looks pretty lazy, lol.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Unsure of your price range, but I found this horse on that site, looks very nice! 
Classic Bay Eventing

Ooo!! I think I am in love.. Only $2500, this horse looks amazing.
Classic Bay Eventing


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

Wooowwww i love all of the horses on that website... where is the farm located?


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

Classic Bay Eventing

... I love him...


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I love sebastian and mojave mar, but the lady wont return my emails or calls to come see them... I'm looking for under 5k, so the $6500 one wont work.

I really hope she returns my calls, because I desperately want to go try them! They're in Pennsylvania so It would be a day trip for me.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I can't see the Classic Bay horse on my iPad, but of the horses in the OP I like the two 5y/o TB mares best.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

14 is not too old to take you up the levels, but depends on what he's done before. If he competed the height you want to progress to as a youngster, and worked hard, he may not be up to it. If he's low mileage and has jumped higher than your intentions, then it'll be absolutely no problem for him (this as the case with my current horse whom I bought as a 14 yr old who has taken me to BE Intro, having done very little but much higher before I got him). A young horse will take time to get to the higher levels, and need coaching to get there - and won't look after you the same way. Having done both a youngster and a schoolmaster to try and go up the levels, my personal preference was the schoolmaster, but I was lucky with my choice of horse. I'll go for another schoolmaster for my next horse, but one who has competed even higher, but I would go back to a youngster after that probably - there's more I want to learn before I start teaching again, I think.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> I REALLY like this horse:
> Classic Bay Eventing


 Just looked at this one, he's my pick of the ones you've posted.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I know! That's why I am so sad she wont get back to me! 

Here's another I kind of liked..
Gorgeous 17H QUIET TB gelding! | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

Stanley-Flat Left - YouTube
Stanley-Flat Left - YouTube
Stanley-17h 5yr old Gelding - YouTube


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> I love sebastian and mojave mar, but the lady wont return my emails or calls to come see them... I'm looking for under 5k, so the $6500 one wont work.
> 
> I really hope she returns my calls, because I desperately want to go try them! They're in Pennsylvania so It would be a day trip for me.


 
I called her about Mojave a few weeks ago. She did return my phone call within two minutes and then texted me to reschedule the day I was supposed to go out there. I have heard from her once since then and nothing else. I know people who know her and said she was hit or miss sketchy. Plus the horse's price dropped 1000 over night. Makes me wonder...


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, best of luck to you! I'll keep trying, but I'm going to look elsewhere..

Here's a really nice one that lives in my hometown! Only 2k!!!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm going to see the one above on friday, and the one below on thursday:









This one is where my best friend lives, so I know the area.. But he's pricier than I like (I CAN afford him, but I dont want to xD )
4 Year Old OTTB for Eventing or Hunter | Buy this Horse at Equine.com


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

if you are going up to PA this guy may be worth looking at. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151044181369887&set=o.166954719984358&type=1&theater

other posts say he used to fox hunt and enjoys cross country so i would think transitioning to eventing should be pretty easy


edit: i have not personally seen the horse but the girl selling him always has really nice horses.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

The only thing about the horse you posted is he's 10 and 5k. I'm trying to get a good profit from my pony who I'm selling for $5,500. I'm also looking for something younger to bring along. Otherwise he'd be perfect!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey Guys! This is "Stormy" The dark grey from above. I went out to try him and got a little more info on him. He's 4 and has been off track and a gelding for 2 weeks but doesn't act like it. He was very quiet and polite when I went to meet him. He is green, but acted very nice. His stop transition needs work, I'm not sure he knows how to listen to seat, either. He listened to my leg very well, though! He didn't take off or canter like a maniac, it just took coaxing to get him to stop doing a western jog and walk! lol I only have good pictures and videos of the owner riding, since she didn't know how to work my camera. She DID manage to take one semi-nice pic, but I'm a little sad that it's not from the side..
First pic is me, everything else is him and his owner.


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well... I'm in love. He is adorable! But then, I am very partial to greys 

His gaits could use some work I think. His canter looked a little funky to me, almost like he was four-beating. And his trot I think could use some more power and less frantic moving forward. He just seemed a little quick. He is definitely green. But insanely adorable. That horse would be in my barn ASAP if he lived near me.

I see the potential  Do you see yourself buying him?

Oh yes! Weight. He could use some groceries. Be careful about that though. Knowing from experience, sometimes people keep horses underweight to keep them calmer. I've seen it happen several times with my friends horses (both were OTTB). Just be aware of that. Getting him up to a good weight may bring some more fiery energy! Not to say that that is the case with this horse but just something to keep in mind.

But as I said.... I totally love him and how he moves. His face is so cute and he's a really nice mover I think. Needs some work.... but he could be worth it!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, they got him two weeks ago from Colonial Downs and gelded him right after. He's only been in retraining for those two weeks, so this is the result. He didn't feel quick while riding, but looking at him he does. I think he just has no idea what to do with himself yet.


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Absolutely  Wasn't meaning to point out the obvious, just making sure you noticed! He seems to be doing very well for just being off the track. He must have an exceptional mind.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

He was so polite when I went out to see him. I still want to go see the grey mare before I make any final decisions. She actually sounds really nice, too.


----------

